# Quote thread!



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)

Excellent, Jil!


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 17, 2014)

_Yours were great too Kaya_


----------



## Kaya (Apr 17, 2014)

:love_heart:


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)

This thread is dusty. I guess I better get to cleaning.


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)

*Belker was dying of Cancer. The little boy seemed to accept it. After Belker’s death, his parents were wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, “I know why. People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life – like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right? Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long."*


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2014)

:yes:


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2014)

Man who cut own firewood
Is twice warm


_Unknown_


----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)

*Thread of Quotes*

Have some you want to share? Please help fill up the thread with things to muse on, things to uplift you, things to make you just feel better. Or..things that you wish you could say but won't.


----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)

Ok. That is good for now. I hope to see some additions of your favorite quotes tomorrow when I am back online.


----------



## Michael. (May 7, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## kcvet (May 7, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)




----------



## CPA-Kim (May 17, 2014)

"I choose love; hate is too great a burden to bear."  Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------

